# broke a block



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i broke a concrete block with my hand today for my karate test! it was one that looked kinda like this: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=182131-215-182131&lpage=none


my hand hurts though


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

cool, congrats! sorry about your hand hurting though


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2005)

ive always wondered how to do that....

how do u do it?


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

fishfreaks: thanks! 

scuba kid: its not as hard as it seems it would be...you just have to hit it in the right spot fast and make sure you hit with the right part of your hand....which might sound hard but its not really that bad....like i said it does make your hand hurt though....and my sister got a hairline fracture on her finger because she hit it wrong....i guess another part of it is ive broken boards that way before so you just kind of work up from boards to blocks


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

Watch out Guys Lydia Will kick you @#@ if you make her Mad LOL

sure a concrete block is harder to break then your skull

WTG Lydia hope you continue in your karate education every woman needs some self defense..


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Chuck Norris better watch out!


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2006)

this thread is like a year old....lol

but still, Chuck Norris should watch out. :razz:


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

:lol: this thread is nearly a year old, jeez Rob! lol. I missed this one though before. That is impressive, think im gonna stop messing with her in chat from now on, cuz she prolly can kick my butt


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

O dang Kid was 1sec before me


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> Good Job Lydia!!! Hope ur hand feels better soon!


Me too. Since its been a year you should probably see a doc.

And baby_baby you should get your leg checked. It seems I have been pulling on it. Hope it didn't hurt.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

LOL. Well, if it makes anyone feel any better, I just broke another one about a month ago....except it was a little bit bigger. I'm a black belt now...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

That's awesome Lydia, congrats!


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

*well i better send lydia a nice box so she wont kick my butt


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Lydia, Can you come over and help rip out our driveway. You can break up the old stuff and I will haul it away.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

hey lydia, do they let you condition your hands? im not sure who and which styles do that anymore, but we use to punch boards wrapped in rope for hours till our knuckles hurt so bad, but in time it made our skin and hands much tougher.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hmm i use lotion to make my hands soft, does that help?


----------

